# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کسانی که پرستار هستن یا پرستاری میخونن

## melodii

سلام روز خوش 
کسی توی انجمن هست که پرستاری شیراز ، اصفهان و یا تهران خونده و یا در حال تحصیل باشه ؟

----------


## parham7983

> سلام روز خوش 
> کسی توی انجمن هست که پرستاری شیراز ، اصفهان و یا تهران خونده و یا در حال تحصیل باشه ؟


سوالتو مطرح کنی زودتر به جواب میرسی
تا اینکه منتظر باشی حتما دانشجوی فلان شهر جواب بده

----------


## melodii

> سوالتو مطرح کنی زودتر به جواب میرسی
> تا اینکه منتظر باشی حتما دانشجوی فلان شهر جواب بده


من شنیدم که اگه پرستاری دولتی شیراز ، اصفهان و تهران دولتی بخونی و آیلس ۷ بگیری میتونی برای کانادا یا استرالیا بورس بگیری و بری اونجا . درسته ؟

----------


## mlt

_این سوالو باید از فروم اپلای بپرسی




 نوشته اصلی توسط melodii


من شنیدم که اگه پرستاری دولتی شیراز ، اصفهان و تهران دولتی بخونی و آیلس ۷ بگیری میتونی برای کانادا یا استرالیا بورس بگیری و بری اونجا . درسته ؟


_

----------


## parham7983

> من شنیدم که اگه پرستاری دولتی شیراز ، اصفهان و تهران دولتی بخونی و آیلس ۷ بگیری میتونی برای کانادا یا استرالیا بورس بگیری و بری اونجا . درسته ؟


کاملا درسته
البته فک کنم آیلتس6تا6/5 هم کافی باشه
دانشگاهت معتبر باشه بهتره

----------


## parham7983

سن تو بازه25 تا 35 بهترینه
آیلتس 6تا7 عالیه
معدل هم فک کنم تاثیر مثبتی داره
آزمون هم ازت میگیرن
حدود 1 تا 2 سال کار اپلای طول میکشه
کانادا و استرالیا هم بهترین و بیشترین جذب رو دارن

----------

